

How Often People in Various Countries Shower - jcater
http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2015/02/how-often-people-in-various-countries-shower/385470/?single_page=true

======
jcoffland
I find it interesting that the author does not point out that the data in the
first part of the article directly contradicts the data at the end.
Specifically the first study suggests men shower more often than women whereas
the later study says the oposite.

